# Angelo Smith transfers to IUPUI



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Angelo Smith transfers to IUPUI*

Smith transferring to IUPUI (6-11-04)

Xavier University profile

TheInsiders.com profile

_Might be able to play a combo role in college._

Rivals.com profile

_Angelo Smith averaged 10 points and six rebounds last season._

CollegeSports.com profile

_Smith was limited to two games during 2003-04 for Xavier as a sophomore due to a shoulder injury. He must sit out the 2004-05 season due to NCAA transfer rules. Smith was named Xavier's most improved player as a freshman, averaging 1.3 points and 1.2 rebounds._


Angelo Smith:


----------

